# Cheap Speakers - BigLots



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just at our local BigLots a few hours ago and found 2 rows of amplified computer speakers. They are small Kinyo Audio Zone Amplified speakers, so for $6.00 I bought 3 sets.

They are loud enough for what I need them for so if anybody is looking for some small cheap speakers, try your local BigLots.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

A couple months ago I bought $6 speakers from Big Lots and the sound wasn't very good. There just wasn't enough watts. I'm still seeking a cheap speaker solution.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I've been scouring the local hock shops for Guitar Practice Amps. Plenty of wattage, good options for Bass overdrive and so on. They run at about AU$40


(Plays sweeping chord on air guitar - bbbwwaaaawaaaaawwwaaaaaawwwww!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up one today to try out. Not real powerful, but it will do, and it's a better bargin than the one I got from Best Buy at $19 (slightly more powerful). Neither of these is going to blow anyone away.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought a small crate amp last week. It's loud...but not small enough to fit inside something like a standing zombie.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well for $6.00 it was worth a shot and for me, it works fine. They had a slightly larger sized set for $10.00 but didn't think the 'improvements' were worth the $4.00 more.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> I bought a small crate amp last week. It's loud...but not small enough to fit inside something like a standing zombie.


What if you use it for the chest cavity?


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep an eye on your local Craigslist my friend found a good deal there recently.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The crate amp is about 14" square. I build my zombies with an inside cavity (near the waist/stomach) of approximately 9" square. This is roughly the size of a shiatsu motor when you cut off the handles.

Sizing up the amp...a reasonably small one....the zombie would end up looking the size of bigfoot.



lowdwnrob said:


> What if you use it for the chest cavity?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

IMU I bought some of those same speakers about a year ago. Sure they are meant for a computer desktop or to power an mp3 for most normal range listening. For my haunt area they are fine. The kids can hear what they need to hear without the neighbors down the street getting an earful too. The price was right too. I did buy a pair of the $10 ones too for a scene that needs a bit more power like a thunder and lightning setting. Seeing as they will be outside in the elements and could get stolen, I think it's good enough. Heck the kids in my neighborhood love that I go the extra step from the candy and pumpkin outside. Having sound too other than coming from Gemmy animated props is a rare commodity around here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Spookie, the $10 ones didn't have a power supply. They were powered by a USB connection so I wasn't sure if one of those cheap MP3/USB players would have enough power to run the speakers too.

I've been looking around for some really cheap CD players to complete my 'sound system'!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

If you have state auctions by you, go there to get pc speakers. You can get a huge box full with adapters for cheap...talking like $10.


----------

